# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Serious pest control

## Dave A

You have to match your pest control methods to the pest you are trying to control. How's this one!



> An American farmer has grown so tired of feral pigs - or hogs - destroying his crops that he has begun machine-gunning them down.
> 
> Skip Smith from the Texas town of Dublin uses night vision goggles and a machine gun with a silencer as his preferred method of pest control.
> 
> "One of the problems with watermelon crops is having feral hogs come in, they were brought in by the Spanish to quell the rattlesnakes back in the 1800s and they mated with regular domestic hogs and now we have a feral hog problem," he told Radio National.
> 
> He says farmers usually use dogs to chase the pigs or trap them before shooting them, but he takes a different approach.
> 
> "We use thermal imaging and night vision so they can't see us, hear us or anything like that and it's a very effective way. It's the same thing that our forces use in Iraq, we're just using them on animals," he said.
> ...


I don't think I'm going to go into the feral pig control business. As much as we moan and groan about the delays in renewing our registration with the Department of Agriculture, getting a firearm licence nowadays is apparently even worse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

